# Συζητήσεις για στίχους τραγουδιών



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Songfacts.com. Ας πούμε, κάτι έμαθα για το αξεπέραστο the WASP (Texas Radio and the Big Beat).


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα! :)
Δεν δαγκώνω τη γροθιά μου, αλλά τρίβω τα χέρια από ικανοποίηση, γιατί είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα (πέτυχες την αδυναμία μου!) και υπόσχομαι να την αξιοποιήσω και εδώ...


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, Daeman. Πάρε κι άλλο να 'χεις!


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Ωχ, ωχ, ωχ! Μη δίνεις τέτοια σε μανιακούς της συλλογής, Κώστα, να χαρείς! 
Το βλέπω το έργο: πάει η δουλειά απόψε άπατη...

Παρά την τραβάτε-με-κι-ας-κλαίω γκρίνια, ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι· έχει διαμάντια εκεί που μ' έστειλες!


----------

